# Remy Bonjasky sig



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I want just a sig. Really flexible on this. Just want one that looks good.

TEMPLATE


Hey, my last request was 07-06-2008 and it was:
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/39570-silva-reqest.html

The Request:

I want a sick Remy Bonjasky banner please!


Pics:
Any that you think look good. (creators pick)

Title: WarHERO


Sub-Text: Remy Bonjasky


More Sub-Text: K-1 (In a corner)


Colors: Any


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.

:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet I'll have something for sure I found a sweet Remy pic I saved just waiting for a sig like this!!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome man! Work your magic!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill get one for ya sometime soon


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i like it but let me kno if u want changes


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I may tune it up a bit but here is a rough draft


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

good work guys


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

My first sig ever so I doubt it will win but a rep is a rep!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Not bad for a first Rob....I'll come up with one too WH.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Great ones so far.

I might make one if you haven't picked one in a little bit.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

These make me want Remy in my sig in the worst way. Damn you!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I came up with:











.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A little tuned version, (yeah I totally jacked the pic)

EDIT: Here is one with a border.The border in the top one isnt really visable.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Not bad for a first Rob....I'll come up with one too WH.


Thanks. I thought the arrow looked good at first but now that all is said and done I think it looks very out of place in an MMA signature.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You dont mind I jacked your pic do you?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow! Thanks guys! I love all of them and I will defiantly be switching out, but right now I'm going to go with Toxic's second one! Thanks everyone!


----------

